# Likely Start of Construction on the CAHSR



## leemell (Apr 8, 2014)

In this article and executive details the start of construction of the CA HSR that will begin next month.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm curious to see how this turns out. Maybe we'll eventually see a "big government" HSR system in California and a "small government" HSR system in Texas. After a sufficient amount of time has passed we can compare and contrast the approach.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the feeling CAHSR in its envisioned form of true electrified HSR will not turn a wheel in revenue service in my lifetime- no offense, Mr. Harris.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 9, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I'm curious to see how this turns out. Maybe we'll eventually see a "big government" HSR system in California and a "small government" HSR system in Texas. After a sufficient amount of time has passed we can compare and contrast the approach.


The CAHSR blog has some thoughts on that.

Texas HSR Could Face Same Challenges as California HSR


----------

